# I need a Doctoral Dissertation Topic



## sgemmen9 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hello friends,

I'm looking for a doctoral dissertation topic for doctorate applications. I want to start with something I am somewhat familiar with. I know a lot of 16-17th century English Puritans and also many Dutch Theologians. I also could look at Old Princeton stuff.

My strongest languages are Greek and French, though I'm learning German. My focus is in systematic theology, though I love apologetics... does anyone have an ideas? I thought it'd be fun to invite others into my brain storming . I thought about doing something in the realm of "Doctrine of God," heaven & hell, Doctrine of Scripture, apologetic methodology, Justification, or Covenant theology.


----------



## CharlieJ (Jul 21, 2014)

Most doctoral programs don't ask or necessarily even want you to have a dissertation going in. They do want you to be able to articulate what field you're most interested in and what methods/approaches you intend to use. Also, your languages should be tailored to whatever you pick as your primary field. Anything 16th and/or 17th century demands Latin. Anything Dutch requires Dutch and German. Constructive theology uses lots of French and German. 

It's nice if you can connect it to work you've already done. For example, I applied to the church history program at Princeton TS as someone interested in the reception of the Church Fathers in the various confessional traditions of the Reformation and post-Reformation period. My application contained a paper in which I examined how Peter Martyr Vermigli's doctrine of perseverance attempted to tie up some loose ends in Augustine's late anti-Pelagian writings. I also included some Catholic cross-examination of Vermigli's use of Augustine. The paper made extensive use of Latin source material. Thus, my paper was the tangible proof of the image I was trying to sell them.


----------



## kodos (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Berean (Jul 21, 2014)

> "Rat Brains, and the Sufficiency of Cologne Use & Bathing at Least Once a Month" would be intriguing, endearing, and effective all at once.



At long last, The Josh emerges from his crypt.


----------



## py3ak (Jul 21, 2014)

"The appropriation of Greek Patristic Literature in French Protestantism after Calvin" seems to check many of your strong points.


----------



## Christusregnat (Jul 21, 2014)

Perhaps the influence of Cocceius on the development of federalism?


----------



## Edward (Jul 21, 2014)

Berean said:


> At long last, The Josh emerges from his crypt.



Did anyone else notice that Josh and Ben seemed to be strangely absent at the same time, and seemed to reappear at roughly the same time? Has anyone on the board seen them both in the same place at the same time? 

Seems like a good dissertation project to me.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jul 22, 2014)

CharlieJ said:


> It's nice if you can connect it to work you've already done.


Exactly. Build upon your master's level efforts. Somewhere in your MS thesis was a "for further research" aspect. Now is the time to unearth those suggestions and reduce the knowledge gap, which is, after all, what doctoral work is all about. Theology proper? Impassibility, God's timelessness, and the simplicity of God are current hot topics. What did the forefathers have to say and what was/is missing? What work(s) remain to be translated and elucidated? Hopefully your efforts will be a gift to the church so consider that aspect as well.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 22, 2014)

What about a thematic biography of B. B. Warfield? Too many PhD's in historical theology end up becoming a paraphrase of someone's writings, but a proper historical biography of Warfield would be helpful. This course would allow you to move away from just looking at his printed writings (though these are a very important source) as Warfield has personal papers in either Princeton University or Princeton Seminary libraries. There is also some material on Warfield in both the American and British/Irish newspapers, some of which are available in on-line databases. You could use the recent biographies of Charles Hodge as a model for your own work.




Christusregnat said:


> Perhaps the influence of Cocceius on the development of federalism?



Has something on this subject not already been done? Charles C. McCoy's work is perhaps the "Real McCoy" in this respect. 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/humanity-federalism-theology-Johannes-Cocceius/dp/B00071LISU

The Covenant Connection: From Federal Theology to Modern Federalism - Google Books (pp 56 ff).

Willem J. van Asselt's work, however, may be definitive:

The Federal Theology of Johannes Cocceius: (1603 - 1669) - W. J. Van Asselt - Google Books


----------



## Cymro (Jul 22, 2014)

If Josh and Ben have been absent at the same time, maybe Josh is Ben and therefore
he would in Germany at the moment!
Whatever your dissertation topic Shelby, it will enrich the futherance of the gospel, and
that's the important thing.


----------



## whirlingmerc (Jul 22, 2014)

Is there something you would really want to do after graduation? If possible pick something compatible with that instead of just making an academic choice (or in addition to the academic considerations) 

I hear that Jonathan Edwards spoke allot about Angels and heaven. That might be interesting to unravel.


----------

